# David laid blackpill



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 5, 2020)

I aspire to be David laid tbh ngl mix of pretty boi and dom body.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Feb 5, 2020)

Lmao how did u find this


----------



## Shekelcel (Feb 5, 2020)

It wouldnt be much different for any non deformed white guy over 5'10


----------



## Chadius (Feb 5, 2020)

Fan girl gonna fan girl


----------



## hebbewem (Feb 5, 2020)

Shekelcel said:


> It wouldnt be much different for any non deformed white guy over 5'10


 Cope


----------



## Gosick (Feb 5, 2020)

he looks dyel af wlth a shlrt on lol


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 5, 2020)

Why is she blurring her face lol gooks are fucking weird


----------



## spark (Feb 5, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Why is she blurring her face lol gooks are fucking weird


she is an animal


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2020)

jfl at this vid


----------



## Over (Feb 6, 2020)

If girls in your school dont act like this around you, it's over.


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 6, 2020)

Gosick said:


> he looks dyel af wlth a shlrt on lol


That's because he IS natty


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 6, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> That's because he IS natty


Sure bro


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Feb 6, 2020)

JFL can you imagine a gook dude doing this to a stacy and touching her the way she did?!


----------



## weallburninhell (Feb 6, 2020)

Chinese woman are tall af 


Sikkunt23 said:


> I aspire to be David laid tbh ngl mix of pretty boi and dom body.


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Feb 6, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Why is she blurring her face lol gooks are fucking weird



Those are chinks son, not gooks


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 6, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Sure bro


 You think that isn't achievable natty? Feel sorry for you bro!


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 6, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> You think that isn't achievable natty? Feel sorry for you bro!


Of course bro he is just 188 cm tall bro, nothing suspicious COMPLETE NATTY


----------



## Doomerteen (Feb 8, 2020)

hebbewem said:


> Cope


Nigga, all you do is go on forums and tell people to cope. Shut up you kike.


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Feb 8, 2020)

*UPDATE: DAVID LAID INFECTED WITH CORONA VIRUS FOR TRYING TO RUN JBW, SERVES ALL YOU DYSGENIC JBW FAGGOTS RIGHT!*


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 8, 2020)

never laughed harder in my life, also got his height confirmation at 190cm


----------



## LordGodcat (Feb 8, 2020)

What awaits you after running JBW:


----------



## Luke LLL (Feb 8, 2020)

A foid will never act this way towards me


----------



## Boneisdestiny (Feb 8, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> What awaits you after running JBW:
> View attachment 260736


Jfl. Imagine being cucked by a gook


----------



## MewingJBP (Feb 9, 2020)

JFL


----------



## bossman (Feb 9, 2020)

this is just proof of jbw


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 9, 2020)

Doomerteen said:


> Nigga, all you do is go on forums and tell people to cope. Shut up you kike.


And you are a fucking retarded BLUEPILLED(!!!!!!!!!!!!) greycel, get off mu sight


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 9, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> What awaits you after running JBW:
> View attachment 260736


Fake


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 9, 2020)

bossman said:


> this is just proof of jbw


Cope . David laid is almost 7 pls with height and frame in mind


----------



## reptiles (Feb 9, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> I aspire to be David laid tbh ngl mix of pretty boi and dom body.






Send me pic I can morph you easily I've done like 10 so far


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Feb 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Send me pic I can morph you easily I've done like 10 so far


Of me ?


----------



## bossman (Feb 9, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Cope . David laid is almost 7 pls with height and frame in mind


doesnt matter in any rice country jbw is supreme


----------



## reptiles (Feb 9, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Of me ?





Yes


bossman said:


> doesnt matter in any rice country jbw is supreme





I coukd make nearly everyone in here a 7 psl. 


If only if only I could just find some way to gain access to a A.I surgeon


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 9, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> JFL
> View attachment 260986


personality theory confirmed. Time to close down this forum


----------



## Schizoidcel (Feb 9, 2020)

This is very unsettling.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 9, 2020)

Schizoidcel said:


> This is very unsettling.


Where did u get that sig? lmao


----------



## Schizoidcel (Feb 9, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Where did u get that sig? lmao


I don't remember, it was in some zyzz archives from some q&a he did.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 9, 2020)

That dude was giving a pretty smart answer regarding self-help books.
And she was like (see picture below).
Like how us men are with a hot blond, instant iq drop of like -50


----------



## Doomerteen (Feb 10, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> And you are a fucking retarded BLUEPILLED(!!!!!!!!!!!!) greycel, get off mu sight


Oh no, someone on a forum is half black and half blue pilled, oh god, let scream in caps and have a tantrum. I reckon this will cover up my lack of looks and social skills.


----------



## Slayerino (Feb 10, 2020)

"He's absolutely natty"


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 10, 2020)

Look at his eyes lmao. Brutal


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 10, 2020)

He is quite literally the opposite of me


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Feb 11, 2020)

*david laid is a giga chad ngl tbh*


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 11, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> I aspire to be David laid tbh ngl mix of pretty boi and dom body.



I actually find the Chinese girl's eyes adorable.


eduardkoopman said:


> That dude was giving a pretty smart answer regarding self-help books.
> And she was like (see picture below).
> Like how us men are with a hot blond, instant iq drop of like -50


What would you rate the girl?


----------

